# relier mon mac à ma TV



## 28265 (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour , j'aimerais brancher mon iMac G5 sur mon téléviseur LCD est ce possible? Si oui comment faire?

MERCI à tous

Phil


----------



## mistertitan (9 Janvier 2009)

c surement possible. il faut voir ce que tu as comme entrée sur ta télé. si tu as du vga, du composite, du S-vidéo).
Normalement la sortie de ton imac est du mini VGA
donc en fonction de ta télé, il te faudrait un de ces deux adaptateurs:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/10787/adaptateur-mini-vga-vers-vga-apple.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/10...ga-vers-s-video-et-video-composite-apple.html


----------



## Lou Papet (10 Janvier 2009)

Jai également envie de relier mon Tournesol (10.4.11) à mon téléviseur distant denviron 3m par un prolongateur VGA. 
Mes questions :
- Puis-je par ce montage visionner mes diaporamas à laide diPhoto (7.1.5) en faisant apparaître les légendes de mes photos,
- Est-ce que la distance de 3m napporte pas une baisse de la qualité des photos,
- Puis-je visionner de la vidéo sur ma télé à partir de mon Tournesol,
- Je crois que la VGA napporte pas le son, comment remédier à ce manque ?
Beaucoup de questions et jen aurai, peut-être dautres au fur et à mesure de vos réponses.
Adishatz


----------



## mistertitan (10 Janvier 2009)

meme réponse, il te faut le mini vga vers vga
pour mettre le son, faut brancher par la prise écouteur derrière ton mac. (attention au type de prise)
et envoyer le son vers des enceintes ou un ampli


----------



## Lou Papet (10 Janvier 2009)

Avec mes très sincères remerciements
Adishatz


----------



## Lou Papet (14 Janvier 2009)

mistertitan a dit:


> meme réponse, il te faut le mini vga vers vga
> pour mettre le son, faut brancher par la prise écouteur derrière ton mac. (attention au type de prise)
> et envoyer le son vers des enceintes ou un ampli



Résultat des tests ( cordon VGA blindé de 5m + ferrites, doublé dun cordon audio) :

1 VIDÉO : 
- Écran de TV 57 X 32,5  Dimension de limage 43 X 18 cest mieux que rien mais ça fait un peu perdu au milieu de lécran.
- Pour faciliter la vision, nécessité dafficher un fond décran totalement noir. Il suffit de prendre une photo en laissant le capuchon devant lobjectif, et de la sélectionner                  comme fond décran.

2 DIAPORAMA iPhoto : 
- Il faut oublier les transitions iPhoto qui se font de manière hachurée,
- Plus embêtant, les titres sont décalés de 1 vers lavant. (la photo N° 1 apparaît avec le titre de la photo 2)

SI tu as un tuyau pour résoudre ce problème, je suis preneur...

Si je regarde mes photos à partie dune clé USB, branchée sur le port USB de la TV, elles apparaissent dans un ordre aléatoire et sans titre, cest donc UN PEU MIEUX, mais pas satisfaisant...

Adishatz


----------



## Lou Papet (14 Janvier 2009)

Pour le Diaporama par iPhoto, cest pire que ce que je croyais !!!!!
En fait je nai quune photo sur deux, comme si le temps de transport de limage entre le Tournesol et la TV était trop long...
UN TUYAU ??????????
Adishatz


----------



## mistertitan (14 Janvier 2009)

pour la résolution de ton écran, il faut voir si ton imac peut faire du bureau étendu. auque cas, il utilisera la résolution de ta télé. dans le cas ou il ne fait que de la recopie video en mode mirroir, tu auras donc en effet la résolution de ton écran d'imac sur ta télé, et ton image peut etre plus petite


----------



## Lou Papet (14 Janvier 2009)

Merci, 
Peux-tu me dire ou se trouve cette option ? Tournesol PPC G4 Tiger.
Pour les photos, jai trouvé une solution en attendant mieux, jintercale une photo noire entre deux diapositives...
Adishatz


----------



## mistertitan (14 Janvier 2009)

dans les préférences système, tu as l'icone moniteur.
dedans, tu as peut etre un onglet disposition qui te permet d'activer ou désactiver le mirroir. si c'est possible. Les anciennes cartes graphiques en géraient pas forcement 2 écrans, et donc le mode bureau étendu n'était pas forcement disponible


----------



## Lou Papet (14 Janvier 2009)

mistertitan a dit:


> dans les préférences système, tu as l'icone moniteur.
> dedans, tu as peut etre un onglet disposition qui te permet d'activer ou désactiver le mirroir. si c'est possible. Les anciennes cartes graphiques en géraient pas forcement 2 écrans, et donc le mode bureau étendu n'était pas forcement disponible



Hélas, trois fois hélas, rien de ce coté là...
Merci
Adishatz


----------



## Lou Papet (16 Janvier 2009)

Jajoute les observations dun ami "Macintoshien" qui ma rendu visite :

*Comment es-tu configuré : recopie ou écran étendu ? Vois-tu le TV comme un écran dans les Préférences Système ?*
Étrangement le panneau de préférences ne propose rien. On na pas le choix, il y a une recopie décran implicite et pas de possibilité de bureau étendu. Cest peut-être une limitation du (de ce modèle de) tournesol. Que la prise soit connectée ou pas, aucune différence dans le panneau.

*Est-ce que ses caractéristiques (pixels) correspondent bien à ce qu'indique la doc ?*
Difficile à dire, la doc nest guère technique. La recopie décran semble correcte et la valeur affichée sur le tv au moment de la connexion correspond à celle du mac.

*Avec quoi, quel logiciel affiches-tu la vidéo ?*
Cest là que ça se corse. Le problème napparaît quavec iPhoto en diaporama. Afficher une vidéo avec nimporte quoi, faire défiler en plein écran avec iPhoto manuellement, passer un diaporama avec graphicConvertor, tout ça fonctionne parfaitement et les vidéos sont aussi fluides que sur le moniteur du mac.
Dans le cas diPhoto en diaporama, le plus étrange est le décalage entre limage et les titres de photos ! On a vraiment limpression quiPhoto reconstruit la copie vers lextérieur et se plante. Il est fascinant de voir lécran du mac et celui du tv afficher une autre image alors que lun est censé être un affichage de lautre !
Je pense quiPhoto 7 nest pas compatible avec ce matériel, ce nest pas possible autrement.

*Elle sort d'où ? Quel format ?*
Tout fonctionne correctement, photos, vidéos, sortant de nimporte quelle appli, sauf LE cas diPhoto et uniquement en diaporama.


----------



## gilles30 (17 Janvier 2009)

bonjour (en espérant être dans le bon post)
je possède un mac alu 2,4 intel core 
j'ai acheté un adaptateur mini DVI/video cité plus haut

1) quand je branche l'adaptateur cela me grossit le bureau (dossier icone ect)
2) comme cité plus haut je ne peut adapter le film a l'écran de ma tv mais la résolution est de bonne qualitée
3) et maintenant aprés avoir lu 3 ou 4 vidéo plus rien sur l'ecran.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/10...ga-vers-s-video-et-video-composite-apple.html
merci


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2009)

ton mac alu dispose d'une fonction de bureau étendu. personnalisable dans les pref système/moniteur
après, ta résolution, tu devrai pouvoir la régler séparément&#8230; si le cable composite supporte des résolutions élevées. à voir
pour la disparition de ton image, je sais pas


----------



## gilles30 (17 Janvier 2009)

merci pour ta réponse rapide mistertitan
j'ai essayé sur mon autre i mac c'est pareil je pense qu'un composant a grillé ou que la prise mini vga qui a du  jeux  déconne car c'est arrivé pendant la lecture il n'y avait plus que le son j'ai touché le raccord et plus rien
@+


----------

